# Amano shrimp shedding.



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I keep two amano shrimp in a 3 Gallon nano. My question is this: Is it normal for amano shrimp to shed their carapace twice in one month? And if not, what does this mean? Whats stranger is that both amano's shed at the same time.

Thanks.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

I've heard that shrimp sometimes molt en masse when stressed out by poor water conditions. Maybe nitrates are building up too fast, or something like that.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Molting is normal, bi weekly, bi monthly, etc. They will molt as they grow in size, changes in water conditions (good and bad), and whatever else. 

I wouldn't be overly concerned with it. Leave the moltings for them to snack on as it suppose to replenish lost nutrients during the molt.

-John N.


----------

